# Gear Junkie 2"-4" warthog review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/2-4-warthog-nozzle-7270/

Got my nozzles in from Aqua Mole and also ordered the 1/4" warthog. This review is only based on how it does in grease. For the test I filled a 3" pvc pipe full of crisco and shredded paper....kinda figured the paper would act like a binder and I had to get rid of it anyway. Well the nozzle cuts grease awsome but discovered Cuda was exactly right on the flow. The cut grease would pile up about 12" behind the cutter. My 4gpm just wouldn't flush the cut grease out. I didn't try to run water while jetting the pipe...this might improve the flushing. If jetting upstream this won't be any problem at all....downstream might be a different story. 

Also ran it in my lateral(about 70' abs 4") and it pulled it easily the entire way but it definently doesn't have the pull of a root ranger. Would be very suprised if I could go past 120' of clay pipe. Also used it in a scrap piece of old orangeburg. Jetted for about 2 minutes before a hole popped out the side. You could see the delamination of the pipe on the inside. A quick pass may survive but to grind in one spot would be a disaster. Lastly, tried it in my area drains. Worked great, moved lots of branches and dirt out. 

first impression is I'm very happy I got this but don't believe it's a must buy.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I was told by others that there was a difference in the way it spun vs the standard 3/8 nozzle. Any thoughts?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The 1/4" spins way faster then the 3/8 warthog. The slow rotation is also why they say the warthog is so effective in cutting. But I'm going away from that "slower rotation is better" theory. Stoneage has always touted the slow rotation is the key to their cutting but a turbo nozzle disproves that slow is better. My thought is a turbo nozzle spins at around 3000 rpm and a warthog spins at 300-500 rpm but the turbo cuts so much better. Maybe this why Stoneage has expanded their high speed nozzles line? 

BTW, here's the youtube video of the test

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWKv_y0VECk


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope you didn't get any grease on that nice looking tristand


----------

